
Locent (YC S15) Lets Businesses Sell Products via Text Message - kevin
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/31/yc-backed-locent-lets-businesses-sell-products-via-text-message/
======
callmeed
This reminds me of Stefan's Head, which I think is really cool.

[http://stefanshead.com/](http://stefanshead.com/)

~~~
goddamnyouryan
I have never seen this before. Pretty awesome!

------
goddamnyouryan
Hey guys, Ryan here, CTO and Co-Founder of Locent. We're trying to make it
super easy to sell (and buy) stuff over text. Let me know if you have any
questions.

~~~
jcr
Hi Ryan, I know it's possible to use a QR Code to generate a SMS message [1],
so I was wondering if you generated QR Codes for your customers? My thought is
to avoid having (trusting) a (error prone) human being to correctly input a
phone number and a keyword in a SMS when you can automate it.

[1] just one example I found via a quick search [http://goqr.me/qr-codes/type-
qr-sms.html](http://goqr.me/qr-codes/type-qr-sms.html)

~~~
goddamnyouryan
That's a great idea! We will look into that!

------
pjc50
There's something very 90s about this idea. Also, I'd have thought it would
include paying via SMS billing as well? How is this different from visiting an
ecommerce site on the phone?

~~~
goddamnyouryan
Apart from the fact that there was no texting in the 90s, I'd agree. More like
a 2009's idea if you ask me. But we like to think it's a bit smoother of a
process than visiting ecommerce. Plus it's easy for existing business to push
customers into a text channel than it is to set up their own ecommerce site.

~~~
pjc50
> no texting in the 90s

SMS was invented in 1992, and definitely popular by 2000.

